# Do Pirated games lag?



## parth.khopkar96 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is it true that pirated games lag? My friend ran gta IV (pirated) on his comp and got too much lag but when he ran an original copy it was perfect. I did not see this myself..but is it right?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2012)

No comments


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

parth.khopkar96 said:


> Is it true that pirated games lag?


pirated games have virus/worms/trojans...not safe for OS 
which ultimately slows down your system

buy original..be safe


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

Buy original always..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Oh there's more.

I wouldn't really trust those shady guys. Who knows what kind of keylogging crap they put in. You'll never know unless you know how to figure it out. If you're looking for the ultimate clean, good luck with that getting it from those guys. It could be because the game is compressed/sloppy rip offs/stuff. Point is that you can't really expect the same/similar experience.

Then again, why would anyone buy a pirated version of a game which costs.. what? 400 bucks on retail? Avoid giving money to such pirates. God knows what they must be doing it with that money and funding for what crimes or whatever.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

It really depends on the type of copy protection. Operation Flashpoint had a copy protection called *FADE* . Now FADE's specialty was that the game's performance would degrade as you played over time, until you could no longer play it (insane loading times,horrible frame rates,weapon accuracy goes to ZERO etc).

I'm not sure if GTA IV employs FADE though.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> pirated games have virus/worms/trojans...not safe for OS
> which ultimately slows down your system
> 
> buy original..be safe


----------



## asingh (Mar 19, 2012)

Please do not expect a fake/copy to execute as an original.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Why is this thread still open ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2012)

Already reported


----------



## bibinjohn (Mar 19, 2012)

most of there cracks contains viruses.. It is bad for your OS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2012)

i can see where this will lead to...

if you have the original it will definitely perform better because it will get all the updates, bug fixes etc. + you can easily play multiplayer online

pirated games have key loggers,virus etc, they might not be updated so can be buggy and crash etc.

buy original , be safe + give the deserving developers some money for their hard work

/thread


----------

